
A brief history of hacking - revorad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13686141
======
Tiomaidh
That's hardly fair to the MIT hackers. Hacking != phreaking. Hacking ∉
inherently malicious acts.

Any legally-questionable thing the MIT hackers did was either because a) They
were really fascinated in the system (the phone hacks they _did_ do were not
to screw over the phone company, but rather to see how the phone system was
put together). b) They felt that something was inhibiting their ability to
hack efficiently (see also: The Midnight Computer Wiring Society that
(illegally) rewired the TX-0 to have more instructions; all the lock hacking
that took place since "Information Wants to be Free"...)

And the hacking of MIT and rms and esr and HN is _at best_ tangentially
related to the PlayStation cracking that's been taking place.

~~~
revorad
Unfortunately, outside the hacker community, the word hacker only equals
cracker. I don't think we'll get the word back.

~~~
Tiomaidh
That's a separate issue. The article, IMHO, both maligns the MIT hackers
(saying they were more malicious than they were) and then draws incorrect
parallels between the MIT hackers of then and the hackers/crackers of today.

